# Meine Kreativität ist zu ende



## Komander (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich brauche mal Hilfe von erfahrenen Leuten. Ich will mir eine Page zusammen basteln und bin auch schon recht weit gekommen.( www.maladive.com ) Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Design des Headers nicht richtig. Und das schlimme ist, mir fällt auch keine andere Idee ein, wie ich das gestalten kann, dass das Logo und der Hintergrund gut zusammen passen. Wie und welche Schriftart ich für den Namen nehmen soll weiß ich auch nicht. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Ratschläge geben? (Als kleine Info ich habe für den Header 4 Tage gebraucht. Also ich bin noch nicht all zu Fit in Sachen Design)


----------



## holzoepfael (17. Dezember 2004)

Welchen Inhalt soll den die Page haben? Farblich ist das Ganze ja richtig...


----------



## Komander (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe. Sorry. Mein größtes Problem ist einfach der Header. Irgendwie passt der Hintergrund nicht mit dem Logo zusammen. Das Logo sieht so draufgeklascht aus. Ich weiß  nicht wie ich es in den Hintergrund einarbeite kann, so das es wie ein Bild aussieht. Der Hintergrund ist in matten Farben und das Logo so starke Farben. Aber wenn ich das Logo auch matt mache, siehts noch ******* aus. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen, wie man das machen kann.


----------



## Pianoman (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Also mir würden 2 Sachen dazu einfallen:
Idee1: Du bindest das Logo im linken Bereich farblich besser ein, indem du vielleicht den Hintergrund leicht rötlich abtönst, oder einen färbigen Schein um das Logo legst.

Idee2: Du wiederholst die rote Farbe auf der rechten Seite durch irgendwelche graphischen Gestaltungselemente, sozusagen einen "roten Faden", sodaß das Logo nicht so alleine dasteht.
Lg.


----------



## Komander (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Deine erste Idee habe ich schon versucht, aber es ist nichts raus geworden. Ich bekomme es nicht wirklich gut hin. Und die zweite Idee hört sich gut an, aber ich kann leider nicht all zuviel damit anfangen:-( Hast du nicht vielleicht ein paar Muster oder so, dass man sich die Sache mal anschauen kann?


----------

